# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Attaching roof posts to existing deck

## sphell

I've searched everywhere and I can't seem to find a definitive answer on this. I want to build a roof over our deck and I'm wondering the best way to attach the support posts to the existing decking structure.  
I've asked two of the builders that built the place and both tell me that they would just sit the posts directly on the deck and bolt/screw the post straight through into the existing post below. No stirrups/brackets or anything. 
Doesn't seem right to me. 
I've also bought the Allan Staines book on Decks & Pergola's and I can't seem to find what I'm looking for in there either (unless I missed it). 
I'm sure this has been done a million times before, could someone just tell me the proper way to attach the new posts? 
The deck footings ARE load rated for a roof and the roof will be polycarbonate.

----------


## shauck

Perhaps take a few photos showing your deck and where you want to place posts, showing detail of what's there, including the subfloor frame in those spots.

----------


## sphell

Here is a pic of the deck and how it's constructed underneath. The Joists are joined back to the ledger board/brickwork on the house. Excuse the temporary bamboo screening, it's to stop our blind dog falling off the edge!

----------


## barney118

ideally, you would want to locate your posts where the footing is assuming the deck doesnt have cantilever joists. Its ok to check out 40mm of a 90mm post and sit them on the side of a joist which is over the footing bolted through.

----------


## sphell

Like this? This is viewed from the end of the deck facing the house.    
Is it best to notch the post and rest it all the way down on top of the existing footing or just cut the base level with the bottom of the joist and bolt it through?

----------


## barney118

Yep  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pauljygrant

Personally, I would prefer if possible to build to or above code, but exclude the council from any involvement.  However from previous experience, if your structure is visible to others, there's every chance the council will eventually find out, not least if you come yo sell.
For these reasons, might be best to ask the council what they would expect before starting any work. (Don't give your address!)  Even if you don't submit an application, at least you know that if caught, then you can retro an application and most likely have it passed.

----------


## David.Elliott

As I had some joist left I "doubled" the joist from bearer to bearer where the posts are. Nailed in position with gun then screwed off with 75mm batten screws, two each end where the joist sat on the bearer. Dunno. Just felt right and took a few minutes each...

----------

